# Anyone have secret remedies to beat hayfever?



## cookie88 (May 12, 2010)

Just wondering this as the last 2 days iv been suffering from it again, taking piritez pills but i still have symptoms of hayfever. Nightmare for those summer days when your out sitting in parks and fields and feel like you have a cold the whole time


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Ive been hit hard with it, tears just running down my face yesterday, I dontr find the orals that good, but the Beconase nose spray is very effective for me.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I've had the itchy eyes this week, definitely feel it kicking in.

Piriton syrup is what works nest for me.

In the Chemists I seen some herbal stuff that you rub at the base of you nostrils, and it is supposed to stop all pollen getting in there, haven't tried it though.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

doctors used to give me a jab called kenallog (? spelling) but when i moved GP's the new one wouldnt give me it...1 jab lasted between 1 and 3 months


----------



## cookie88 (May 12, 2010)

yep deffo kicking in now, took a while though i thought i was gettign away with it ha until 2 days ago

i like the sound of a jab, would be convenient will be asking about that if it gets that totally unbearable way. nasal spray would be good i guess for nose but i heard of a steroid spray or something but if you overuse it its bad. i find the worst part is the eyes, when you want to tear them out and cant stop rubbing them would be good to find something to cure that, soo good


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

i suffer with hayfever very badly and its a bloody pain in the ass. the best thing i found is to start taking tablets 1/2 months before the hayfever season starts to build up a barrier so to speak.

at the min im taking 2/3 tablets aday to combat it. i used the spray but didnt work for me. thinkd like maduka honey can help tsp every morning but its expensive

hope this helps


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I hate hayfever. I want it to die! That jab sounds good though, may discuss that with GP if mine starts to get really bad.


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

I use the tesco allergy tabs (not the non drowsey ones) I cant get out of bed in the morning if I take piriton, also becanaze nasel spray and opticrom itchy eye drops...that just about gets a handle on it......and sunglasses when driving else my eyes are constantly watering


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I've got the same problem and only use the main allergy brands like Piritin etc which seems to work for me. I think prevention is sometimes the best action even though you have to stay cooped up indoors the majority of the time on high pollen days.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Find out who sells local produced honey and use it, dunno how but loacl honey can get rid of symptoms, and if you dont mind looking like you need to blow your nose a bit of vaseline under your nostrils catches a lot of irritant pollen.


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

jonti1leg said:


> doctors used to give me a jab called kenallog (? spelling) but when i moved GP's the new one wouldnt give me it...1 jab lasted between 1 and 3 months


That jab was a god send. It was the only frekin thing that use to work a treat (and believe me, ive tried every fvcking tablet there is over the years!) BUT yeah, it use to kill my hayfever DEAD.

Unfortunatley, the doctors dont giv you the jab anymore, as they do not reccommend it & suggest you fight it yourself!!! - i think its because it contained hormones and there was a risk of growing man boobs etc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

i use asda's own brand Loratadine (not the cetrazine, thats BS) And beconase nose spray.

Keep most symptoms at bay.

kenallog eh? might have to have a look at that.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Used all the off the shelf things... but they only work for a little bit then nothing... now I can take 8 or more tabs a day and nothing... so off to the docs and they gave me this really strong tab that works at the moment, but I also have to take flexonase (sp) and sometimes two tabs... one thing my mum suggests is nettle tea... tried it a couple of days but not sure if anything there... something that has really worked this time has been clen lol...


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

This'll help.


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

I use Bee pollen put it on my oats everyday.

I found that it gave me hay fever symptoms, but my body started to fight it & now I don't suffer too badly at all come the season.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> Find out who sells local produced honey and use it, dunno how but loacl honey can get rid of symptoms, and if you dont mind looking like you need to blow your nose a bit of vaseline under your nostrils catches a lot of irritant pollen.


Works like a treat mate. Local honey is made by bees using local pollen, ie the pollen that is likely to find its way up your nostrils! So your body can start using the natural components in the honey to develop your immune system. I like to add it to my oats and just on toast. Also add a tablespoon to a cup lukewarm water and add some lemon twice a day as well. This all worked for me and my dad and he used to suffer real bad!


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

I suffer really bad, used to have the jabs too years ago and nothing worked but benadryl def helps me out the most although i double the dose but really works..


----------

